# Rewards1.com: Does it work?



## Mason (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U-q7B_hrbQ
"Neworleanzsakter" (I was looking for DIY opinions...) posted a video saying how rewards1.com could get you a free DIY cube. He had the support (apparently) of Pestvic and Thrawst. Without sounding stupid, could I ask if this is truly THE one website that actually works to get you prizes with points?

P.S. I say, "the one," because like him, I've been scammed by those as well.


----------



## Arget (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea it's real. I have a video here and another here, and i'm going to upload my free 4x4 soon, just haven't had time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoB3PbMdaQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBwGMUAiG9U


----------



## abbracadiabra (Apr 15, 2008)

I doubt it, Mason. 

I took a look at the website, and didn't see Rubik's cubes being offered as prizes. Perhaps they were previously, but they aren't now. 

Also, prize recipients are responsible for all shipping and handling charges. Since the biggest part of the cost of a DIY is the shipping, it doesn't really seem worth the effort to participate in what may be a scam, and what more than likely is going to publish your email address to every spammer in the world. 

Here are the terms of service from the website.

http://www.rewards1.com/terms.php

I think there's got to be a better way for you to get a DIY. Good luck.


----------



## Arget (Apr 15, 2008)

You custom order from them. I just copied and pasted the link to puzzleproz and got it.


----------



## Mason (Apr 15, 2008)

Am I allowed to do this?
Referral Link:
http://www.rewards1.com/index.php?referrer_id=58726

I'm just sick of clicking "I'm interested in..." "sign me up for..."
Grr, but my parents wouldn't take the time to actually order something for me online. =P


----------



## badmephisto (Apr 15, 2008)

the cubes cost like 7 bucks each! That's just enough to feed me for a single day! There is a little extra because of shipping... but big deal just order them in bulk and possibly resell to friends for 10 bucks... You might even end up making revenue that way. Why would you go through so much trouble just to get one for free? Doesn't make much sense to me

edit: your parents Will take time to order something for you online. You just haven't been persistent enough


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 15, 2008)

i woudnt even bother with this gamelagoon and rewards1 stuff, just go and buy a cube.


----------



## Leo (Apr 15, 2008)

Pestvic uses gaminglagoon, not rewards1 .


----------



## shelley (Apr 15, 2008)

Even if it does work, you have to complete offers many of which aren't completely free (they're probably those "give us your credit card info to try this for a month free and if you forget to cancel we'll start billing you the monthly rate" deals) and collect referrals by spamming your referral links on forums and annoying everyone. Not to mention all the spam you'll be getting after giving out your email address and personal info everywhere. How long would it take you to collect the points you need? Is that worth saving $7 on the price of one cube? And think of all that practicing time you'd be missing out on had you just gone ahead and bought the cube in the first place.

badmephisto had the best idea. Order a bunch of DIY cubes in bulk and sell them to your friends for a small profit. You'll be able to recoup the cost of your own cube easily, if you're that keen on getting a free cube.


----------

